# Paph. stonei



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2010)

I love this flower!!!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome, Dot!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! Nice stonei! Do you know the parentage?

Paphman910


----------



## jblanford (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW!! Dot like Ernie said "AWESOME".... Jim.


----------



## Jorch (Oct 20, 2010)

I can see why you love it! The dorsal is superb! :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 21, 2010)

I love that flower too! :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## John M (Oct 21, 2010)

Drool! Beautiful colours and awesome photo! More drool!


----------



## Pete (Oct 21, 2010)

oooo.. nice one dot. i like how the dorsal striping is so bold on the outside and non existant centrally. beautiful.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 21, 2010)

Always impressive!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 21, 2010)

nice ! ! !


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 21, 2010)

Gorgeous and well grown...!!! Which paph-addict would not like a stonei..?  How many growths is it? I can't wait for mine to bloom...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

awesome! I love the light dorsal


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 21, 2010)

*great stonei*

hi dot,

that's a very nice Paph. stonei ,this is the old classic type of stonei 
nowadays extinct in the wild.
the plants of Paph. stonei that are being imported from Asia nowadays
are just a faint shadow from the plant that you show here today.
The new Paph. stonei lack the fine colors in the flower overall
and have only 1 or 2 flowers per stem the old one can produce up to 6 flowers
so if you have a chance self it , because it's worthy to be propagated.
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi:clap:


----------



## hardy (Oct 21, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I love this flower!!!



There's so much to love about it! ^^


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you Dot! You make my day...again!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Ha! what a clone you have. Very judge worthy IMO.


----------



## Justin (Oct 21, 2010)

awesome...yes self it...


----------



## emydura (Oct 21, 2010)

That is just stupendous Dot. What I'd give for a plant like that. Lovely photo as always. How many growths? Is it slow growing?

David


----------



## GuRu (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely flowers photographed in a perfect way! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
I'm impressed.


----------



## wojtek (Oct 21, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2010)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow! Nice stonei! Do you know the parentage?
> 
> Paphman910


I wish I did. It's actually a division of Bill Porter's plant. I don't remember seeing parents on his tag, but I'll double-check next time I'm at his greenhouse.



cliokchi said:


> hi dot,
> 
> that's a very nice Paph. stonei ,this is the old classic type of stonei
> nowadays extinct in the wild.
> ...


Bill told me he was going to self his. I'll tell him what you said to encourage him to do that. Thanks!



SlipperKing said:


> Hey Ha! what a clone you have. Very judge worthy IMO.


I put it in the Michiana OS show this coming weekend. We'll see...



emydura said:


> That is just stupendous Dot. What I'd give for a plant like that. Lovely photo as always. How many growths? Is it slow growing?
> 
> David


It's a division. The last (and first) time it bloomed for me was March of 09. So it took about a year an a half for a new growth to mature.

Thanks, everyone. I'm pleased you validate my love of this flower.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 22, 2010)

Very Nice!  I have some hybrids of stonei growing well, so with your picture for more encouragement, I think it's time I had the species too!


----------



## etex (Oct 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 23, 2010)

This is truly amazing! It is it a large plant? Even though I haven't yet indulged myself in the slipper addiction, I can see how a flower like this could send me right over the edge!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes, Mark. Stonei is a big plant! Not as big as some Phrags I have, but it's big.



Mrs. Paph said:


> Very Nice!  I have some hybrids of stonei growing well, so with your picture for more encouragement, I think it's time I had the species too!


It's worth it!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice and clean!

Ramon


----------



## chrismende (Oct 23, 2010)

Ooooh! Wonderful flower - just the right balance between austerity and whimsy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I put it in the Michiana OS show this coming weekend. We'll see....



Dot,
since you didn't mention the stonei, I'm assuming it wasn't awarded. Did it get pulled?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot,
> since you didn't mention the stonei, I'm assuming it wasn't awarded. Did it get pulled?


I don't know -- I only got called about the Vipanii. I had a bunch of plants in the display -- I expect to find out more tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2010)

That's awesome Dot:clap::clap:


What's it doing blooming in Fall?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot,
> since you didn't mention the stonei, I'm assuming it wasn't awarded. Did it get pulled?


I don't think it got pulled, but it did get a blue ribbon.



Rick said:


> That's awesome Dot:clap::clap:
> 
> What's it doing blooming in Fall?



Hmmm -- interesting. The mother plant (Bill Porter's) finished blooming a couple weeks ago, and has thrown another spike. Must be in it's genes.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2010)

That disappointing to hear Dot.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 26, 2010)

> That disappointing to hear Dot.



Huh??  What's so bad about blooming in the fall..?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Huh??  What's so bad about blooming in the fall..?



I'm talking about the blue ribbon vs. a flower quality award. That plant/flowers deserved better.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, ok...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm talking about the blue ribbon vs. a flower quality award. That plant/flowers deserved better.


I don't have OrchidWiz. What does it say about other stoneis that have been awarded. Maybe the recent awards have lots more flowers?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't have OW either Dot but I seriously doubt there are large #s of stonei's with more then three


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I don't have OW either Dot but I seriously doubt there are large #s of stonei's with more then three



Yes, I agree that must be very close to award quality. The dorsal is perfect. 

I have seen stoneis from Taiwan with as many as 5 flowers. I've always wondered how important flower count is in the judging process. Will plants get disqualified immediately if they don't have 4 or more flowers on a spike, irrespective of how large and well proportioned the flowers are? That would rule out a lot of my plants as I often only get 3 flowers.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2010)

The norm is not 5 unless someone set a new standard while I was out!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 27, 2010)

In our own judging we keep our climatic conditions in mind. In our temperate climate it should be very hard to produce five flowers on a stonei, even for the best growers and in optimal conditions. Taiwanese, or other subtropical growers simply have an advantage.
Dots stonei certainly is awardable in our system. Well done, Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think the judges here tend to check the records for size and number of flowers before going further in the process.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 27, 2010)

Dang! I'm glad I'm not in Dot's part of the judging world.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazing flower and picture! :clap: :clap: So sad that a species such as this is now probably extinct in the wild.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 28, 2010)

> So sad that a species such as this is now probably extinct in the wild.



Not entirely true. If you browse this site, you'll see that there are still stonei growing happily in the wild:

www.sarawaklens.com (search 'paphiopedilum stonei' in the top left corner)

And also Flickr streams by sarawaklens and MichaelLo.


----------



## emydura (Oct 28, 2010)

cliokchi said:


> hi dot,
> 
> that's a very nice Paph. stonei ,this is the old classic type of stonei
> nowadays extinct in the wild.
> ...



According to Cliokchi this form is extinct in the wild.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2010)

Stunning indeed :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Dang! I'm glad I'm not in Dot's part of the judging world.



On the other hand, maybe things would change if you were...


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 28, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> On the other hand, maybe things would change if you were...



Oh geeez


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2010)

> According to Cliokchi this form is extinct in the wild.



I was replying to Mathias' comment that this species as a whole is extinct from its native habitat. That certainly is not true, but I can't be sure if this particularly floriferous form/variety/strain of stonei still exists in the wild.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, I'm not sure if these are the 'old', more floriferous variety that cliokchi mentioned, but here are some stonei in my friends' collections that bear more than 3 flowers per spike:

http://oapm.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=paphiopedilum&action=display&thread=1003

http://oapm.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=paphiopedilum&action=display&thread=602


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Paphioboy for the links


----------



## Ernie (Oct 29, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if these are the 'old', more floriferous variety that cliokchi mentioned, but here are some stonei in my friends' collections that bear more than 3 flowers per spike:
> 
> http://oapm.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=paphiopedilum&action=display&thread=1003
> 
> http://oapm.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=paphiopedilum&action=display&thread=602



Funny thing- In those links there are some gorgeous pictures and words, of which none I understood other than the plant names and OMG and BTW. Funny how digital shorthand pervades all languages.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahahaha... Its a Malaysian forum. The language used is Malay, which I understand...


----------

